# Baby Pigeon rescue.



## DevinSP (Feb 21, 2008)

Hello, glad I found this site. I have a baby pigeon (eyes open, feathers growing in, about 4 inches long). Friend called me today saying he had it and brought it to me (I tend to rescue wild animals, and be a medium until I find a experienced rehabilitator). Either way, I need to find a rescue, if there is any. I live in San Pedro, CA., (Los Angeles). I am willing to drive. From what I've been reading, TAWhatley runs a rescue, or can help me find one, your near so. cal. right? Please respond so I can take care of this little bird. My email is [email protected]

Thank you in advance


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

I live in Australia, so i am no use for that.

But do you know how to take care of the little baby while you're waiting for someone to help you out?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to pigeon Talk,

Thank you for helping this baby.

Please check this link, it has all the rescue resources listed in your area. 

http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm

In the meantime, as far as food goes, you should feed it a baby bird formula, or you can feed it soaked and drained puppy chow. You have to break it up in tiny pieces and gently open the beak and drop it in behind the tongue, and allow it to swallow. Make sure the crop emoties completely before feeding again.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Devin called this morning and will be bringing the baby down to me this evening. Sounds like he has done a fine job with the little one. Many thanks for saving this baby, Devin!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for letting us know Terry.....and thank you, Devin for bringing him to Terry.

Please udate us on the little guy when you can.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for taking in this little guy, Devin, and thanks Terry for taking over from here.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Here's Some Pics ..*

Adorable baby that Devin took such good care of:

http://www.rims.net/2008Feb21

It was a pleasure to meet Devin this evening when he brought the baby pigeon. He also rescues lots of other critters, and I have a feeling I will be hearing from Devin in the future with more pigeons, sparrows and starlings!  

Terry


----------

